# Pigeons Need Home - Palmyra NY



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cross posted from The Farm Sanctuary. 

_Palmyra: Retired and orphaned homing pigeons are in need of a caring home. Their caretaker passed away and a neighbor is trying to find homes for them. These birds were hand-raised their entire life and are not able to fend for themselves. There are a total of 15 Pigeons: five nesting pairs and five single males. The neighbor is willing to help sponsor the care of these birds. They need homes where they will be cared for, treated kindly, protected from predators, and not released into the wild.
Contact: Vicki | E-mail: [email protected] _

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

*hi*

i would be more than happy to take them into a loving home. i can take them all please reply back.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i can take a pair?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anyone interested in adopting any of these birds needs to contact this person: Contact: Vicki | E-mail: [email protected] 

I don't know anything about the situation and was simply asked to post the information here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

To the best of my recollection, all these birds did find homes through the efforts of the rescue group. I really appreciate those of you who have followed this and made an effort to help. I apologize for not posting back about these birds having found homes.

Terry


----------

